# Track boundary prevents intalling 8.0



## Zeniff (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi~ I'm new and trying to install my first BSD: FreeBSD 8.0.

I get a "Disk slice warning" saying


```
chunk 'ad1s4 [49170302..117225359] does not start on a track boundary
```

Pressing Enter on "OK" (the only button) goes back to selecting the disk and everything just keeps going in one big loop.

Strangely, pressing Esc will somehow ignore it. Although, I'm reluctant to try to finish the install this way, since Esc seems to bypass many things without requiring me to select anything at all, so I think the Esc feature is really buggy.

I don't know if it's related to the disk geometry, especially since the documentation seemed to be missing a lot on that topic, but I did get these messages during boot:


```
GEOM: ad1: partition 4 does not start on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad1: partition 4 does not end on a track boundary.
```

It seems to happen regardless of choosing Yes or No at the default geometry selected for me by FreeBSD.

I'm confused why this is even an issue, since ad1s4 is my extended partition (created on WinXP and holding Linux), and I did not mark it for change in any way in the install program. So it should not be affected or involved in FreeBSD's installation, right? The only partition I selected for change was ad1s3.


Also, so far, many other posters seem to be having problems in 8.0, and it seems many people are saying things worked better in 7.2. As a new user, should I just use 7.2 instead?

Thank you for any help, and have a great day! ^_^


----------

